# Créer des disquettes pour Macintosh



## Furo (21 Juin 2022)

Hello, je sais que je ne suis pas le seul à parler de ce sujet MAIS, parmi tout ce que j'ai lu et testé, Rien ne fonctionne de mon coté (je m'explique):

J'ai un Macintosh Plus et SE, j'aimerais me créer des disquettes (que ce soit de Boot ou autres)
J'ai navigué sur beaucoup de forums et de sites et voici ce que j'ai fait (j'ai un vieux PC des années 2000 avec lecteur disquettes et Windows XP) :


Winimage: Perso quand j'essaye de mettre un .img ou meme un .sit, ça me met une erreur (Error reading file, voir image)
J'ai essayé aussi d'installer Stuffit par exemple mais idem
Je pouvais créer des disquettes ils y a quelques mois sur mon Mac actuel (fin 2012) avec un lecteur de disquettes usb, mais je ne sais pas pourquoi du jour au lendemain, ça ne detecte plus rien (j'en ai 3 et il marche sur mon iMac g3)
-DiskCopy sur mon iMac g3: .img pas "supporter"

...voila à peut près ^^'


----------



## Invité (21 Juin 2022)

iMacG3 ?
Quel iMac ? Quel OS ?
Ils sont nombreux a booter sur Os9 ce qui facilite singulièrement les choses !


----------



## Furo (21 Juin 2022)

Invité a dit:


> iMacG3 ?
> Quel iMac ? Quel OS ?
> Ils sont nombreux a booter sur Os9 ce qui facilite singulièrement les choses !


iMac g3 (le bleu) de 98, avec système 9


----------



## gpbonneau (22 Juin 2022)

Le problème c'est que des fichiers en .image (ou .img), il y en a de plein de format different en fait, et ils ne fonctionnent pas tous avec Winimage.
Ça dépend comment ils ont été réalisé, parfois compressés ou copiés via un PC ce qui leur fait perdre une partie du contenu spécifique au Mac (resource forks), ou avec des entêtes de fichier non conforme, etc...

Pour des images disques conformes pour Mac 68K, utilises des fichiers Apple comme ceux présents sur le CD Apple Assistance de l'époque (1995) que j'ai mis ici : https://www.macintoshrepository.org/11194-apple-assistance-4-mai-1995

Par exemple, tu trouveras dessus les images disques du 7.1 :


Pour PC, il suffit de changer l'extension de .image en .img et Winimage va les reconnaitre sans pb.


Tu lances ensuite le formatage/écriture de ta disquette et ça marche (même s'il peut y avoir des disquettes qui foirent assez souvent...)




Le plus dur en fait, c'est de trouver des bonnes disquettes ;-)


----------



## Furo (22 Juin 2022)

gpbonneau a dit:


> Le problème c'est que des fichiers en .image (ou .img), il y en a de plein de format different en fait, et ils ne fonctionnent pas tous avec Winimage.
> Ça dépend comment ils ont été réalisé, parfois compressés ou copiés via un PC ce qui leur fait perdre une partie du contenu spécifique au Mac (resource forks), ou avec des entêtes de fichier non conforme, etc...
> 
> Pour des images disques conformes pour Mac 68K, utilises des fichiers Apple comme ceux présents sur le CD Apple Assistance de l'époque (1995) que j'ai mis ici : https://www.macintoshrepository.org/11194-apple-assistance-4-mai-1995
> ...


Le problème c’est par exemple des fichiers plus spécifiques, autres que les dossier système, comme par exemple Photoshop 0.63 que j’ai télécharger sur macintoshrepository, ça me fait ce problème 

Il suffit simplement de renommer le .img en .image?


----------



## gpbonneau (23 Juin 2022)

L'iMac G3 de 98 est le premier Mac sans lecteur de disquette... pas de chance. 
Les lecteurs de disquettes USB ne permettent de faire que des disquettes 1.4Mo et pas 800K à ma connaissance.

Sinon pour l'échange de fichiers avec un Mac moderne : un PowerBook PPC avec lecteur de disquette d'origine et port PCMCIA (1400 par exemple ou G3 Kanga ou Wallstreet), ça se trouve encore pas chère, avec une carte PCMCIA/CF (ça coute rien) et un lecteur USB/CF coté Mac moderne.
Tu pourras échanger des fichiers .sit que tu pourras décompresser sur les vieux Mac avec Stuffit, et pas avant pour ne pas perdre les resources forks des fichiers Mac de l'époque et faire facilement des disquettes pour Plus / SE, etc...

Il y a aussi la solution Floppy Emu qui fonctionne sur Plus/SE et qui utilise une carte SD qu'on peut lire sur un Mac Moderne...


----------



## Furo (23 Juin 2022)

Ou alors, si j'ai bien compris:
-J'ai fait tout l'exemple de winimage comme si c'était une disquette de 1.44 mo
-Ensuite de je le dans mon LC 475, je met mon programme dans le disque dur
-Puis je formate ma disquette en 800ko et je glisse mon programme

Je ne sais pas si ça marche


----------



## gpbonneau (23 Juin 2022)

Furo a dit:


> Ou alors, si j'ai bien compris:
> -J'ai fait tout l'exemple de winimage comme si c'était une disquette de 1.44 mo
> -Ensuite de je le dans mon LC 475, je met mon programme dans le disque dur
> -Puis je formate ma disquette en 800ko et je glisse mon programme
> ...


oui ça marche. Tu te sers de ton 475 pour passer du format 1.44Mo au 800Ko et remettre les fichiers sur disquette compatible avec Plus et SE.

Attention au format physique des disquettes. Sur le 475, le lecteur reconnait automatiquement le format grâce au trou supplémentaire dans les disquette FDHD. Donc, pas possible de formater en 800K une disquette FDHD sans boucher le trou avec un scotch (et parfois ça marche mal à cause je suppose de la densité de la disquette ??). 
L'idéal étant d'utiliser des disquettes 800K si tu en trouves qui fonctionnent...

Sinon, un câble série et AppleTalk pour partager les fichiers entre le 475 et le Plus ou le SE ça marche aussi (l'idéal c'est des boitiers LocalTalk pour relier les 3 ensemble ;-).


----------



## Furo (23 Juin 2022)

Je viens de tester mais ça me met ça


----------



## Invité (23 Juin 2022)

Furo a dit:


> Hello, je sais que je ne suis pas le seul à parler de ce sujet MAIS, parmi tout ce que j'ai lu et testé, Rien ne fonctionne de mon coté (je m'explique):
> (j'en ai 3 et il marche sur mon iMac g3)
> -DiskCopy sur mon iMac g3: .img pas "supporter"
> 
> ...voila à peut près ^^'


Je ne sais pas si j'ai tout suivi,
Mais pourquoi ne pas télécharger tes image directement et les réaliser avec l'iMac en Os9 ?


----------



## Furo (23 Juin 2022)

Invité a dit:


> Je ne sais pas si j'ai tout suivi,
> Mais pourquoi ne pas télécharger tes image directement et les réaliser avec l'iMac en Os9 ?


Disons que ça fait la même chose, j’ai essayé avec un lecteur de disquettes usb (ça fonctionne) mais disc copy me met une erreur peut importe le fichier que je souhaite mettre

, mais surtout….que l’iMac G3 pèse un âne mort et qu’il est dans son carton d’origine ^^’, de quoi faire de la muscu x)


D’ailleurs je me demandais : peut-on créer une disquette avec VMac et un lecteur de disquette usb sur mon mac récent?


----------



## Furo (24 Juin 2022)

UPDATE: Je galère pour le Photoshop par contre le ShrinkWrap qui était aussi sur ma clé lui s'ouvre parfaitement sur Winimage, en Label Mac


----------



## Furo (25 Juin 2022)

ReUPDATE: bon...j'ai finalement pris le Photoshop 1.0 (au lieu du 0.63 qui est en 800K)...bah ça fonctionne


----------



## woz86 (25 Juin 2022)

Toujours pour créer des disquettes, mais pour un Apple IIgs 

J'ai les images disques du système 5.0.4, mais celle-ci font 824 Ko et une disquette pour un Apple IIgs fait 800 Ko (MF/2DD).

Comment faire pour loger cette image disque dans la capacité de la disquette ?

Il y a aussi le système Pro Dos 6.0.1, qui est en 7 disquettes, mais je n'arrive pas à le trouver.


----------



## Invité (26 Juin 2022)

Le 6.0.1 j'ai ça. Si tu veux :          http://ovh.to/Es2JPau


----------



## woz86 (26 Juin 2022)

Invité a dit:


> Le 6.0.1 j'ai ça. Si tu veux :  http://ovh.to/Es2JPau


Merci, mais ton lien ne me dirige nul part


----------



## gpbonneau (26 Juin 2022)

woz86 a dit:


> Merci, mais ton lien ne me dirige nul part


Chez moi ça marche (ne cliques pas sur le lien, fait un copier/coller de l'adresse dans Safari).


----------



## woz86 (27 Juin 2022)

gpbonneau a dit:


> Chez moi ça marche (ne cliques pas sur le lien, fait un copier/coller de l'adresse dans Safari).


Sur mon MacBook Air ça ne fonctionne pas, bizarre.


----------



## Invité (28 Juin 2022)

Bon en MP alors


----------



## woz86 (28 Juin 2022)

Invité a dit:


> Bon en MP alors


C’est bon


----------



## Furo (30 Juin 2022)

Le problème que j'ai surtout, c'est qu'il y a quelques mois je pouvais encore créer des disquettes avec mon lecteur usb sur mon iMac, mais que maintenant quand je branche et que je mets une disquette, ça fait un petit bruit puis plus rien, idem pour mes autres lecteurs, mais ç'a marché sur mon ancien iMac g3


----------



## ninotna67 (3 Juillet 2022)

Furo a dit:


> Le problème que j'ai surtout, c'est qu'il y a quelques mois je pouvais encore créer des disquettes avec mon lecteur usb sur mon iMac, mais que maintenant quand je branche et que je mets une disquette, ça fait un petit bruit puis plus rien, idem pour mes autres lecteurs, mais ç'a marché sur mon ancien iMac g3


Perso je passe par le terminal :
(Mettre une disquette dans le lecteur et choisir ignorer)

--> créer un fichier dsk
sudo dd if=/dev/zero of=1440.dsk bs=1k count=1440


--> copier des fichiers du Mac dans une image disk (fichier dsk)
il faut charger importfl-1.2.2.dsk depuis MINI VMAC et lancer l'application ImportFI
Enfin : glisser déposer le fichier et le sauvegarder dans une image de disquette vierge dsk préalablement monté


--> créer la disquette (copie des fichiers sur la disquette via Monterey et lecteur USB)
Pour les fichiers .dsk /.img
sudo dd if=1440.dsk of=/dev/disk4

Pour les fichiers .image
sudo dd if=test.image of=/dev/disk4 bs=84 skip=1


----------



## Furo (4 Juillet 2022)

ninotna67 a dit:


> Perso je passe par le terminal :
> (Mettre une disquette dans le lecteur et choisir ignorer)
> 
> --> créer un fichier dsk
> ...


Choisir ignorer? sur mon imac de 2017, ça ne me met rien. Ça "charge" un peu (lumière verte clignotante) puis plus rien


----------



## Furo (6 Juillet 2022)

voici ce que ça fait: https://we.tl/t-5qf7CkOFtY


----------



## Furo (9 Juillet 2022)

Bon, je vais ressortir ce gros imac g3 x), 
Seul mac qui lit les disquettes (system 9)

Du coup, comment faire ? X) 
Je sais pas si il y a le terminal


----------



## Invité (11 Juillet 2022)

Pas de Terminal avec Os9 uniquement OsX


----------

